# deaktivierung von Zone Alarm HILLLFFEEE!



## Anonymous (6 November 2004)

Hi Leuts! Ich bitte dringend um Hilfe!Habe folgendes Problem-Habe mir die englische Version von Zone Alarm bei Chip runtergeholt.Jetzt hab ich aber die deutsche bekommen und wollte die englische deinstallieren-aber...geht nit???!!! Es kommen folgende Fehlermeldungen hoch:

1."C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs?minilog.exe"konnte nicht gefunden werden.Stellen Sie sicher,dass Sie den Namen korrekt eingegeben haben u.
wiederholen Sie den Vorgang.Klicken Sie auf "Start" und anschließend auf"Suchen"
um eine Datei zu suchen.

Als 2.öffnet sich folgendes Feld:
Error
Could not execute external Program C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\minilog.exe

Und als3.:
Install
This system must be restarted to complete the installation.Press the Ok button to restart this computer.Press cancel to return to windows without restarting.

Habe diese befehle auch schon befolgt aber dann fährt sich der rechner runter,startet
neu und es ist immer noch nix deinstalliert.Mit abgesicherten Modus tut sich au nix.

Kann mir bitte bitte bitte jemand helfen,wie ich das runterkrieg um die deutsche Version zu installieren?
Betriebssystem:Windows XP

Vielen Dank im vorraus!
*LG* Jess


----------



## News (6 November 2004)

Diese Fehlermeldungen sagen mir zwar nichts, aber sollte niemand anderes einen besseren Tipp haben, gibt es noch Notlösungen:

- die englische Version erst NOCHMAL installieren, da anscheinend irgendwas für den Deinstall verloren gegangen ist.
- Systemwiederherstellung von WinXP benutzen (falls die Installation noch nicht allzu lange her ist).
- Programm-Ordner händisch löschen. Dann bleiben zwar ein Dateileichen andernorts übrig, aber das muss nicht schlimm sein.
- vielleicht sogar versuchen, die deutsche Version einfach "drüberzuinstallieren".
Mehr als schiefgehen kann's nicht 0


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Schepper !

Deine o.g. ZA-Fehlermeldungen sagen mir leider auch nichts und kann mich da nur den Empfehlungen meines Vorredners anschliessen. In der Hoffnung, dass eines davon auch funktioniert.

Die manuelle ZA-Entfernung ist eine anstrengende Prozedur, so einfach mal ein paar Ordner löschen hilft nicht, da sich ZA tief ins System eingräbt.
 Weiß nicht, welche ZA-Version du gerade drauf hast, aber hier mal als generelle Guideline die manuelle Entfernung von ZA-Pro:

Bitte geh dann wie im Folgenden beschrieben vor. Falls einer der im Folgenden aufgeführten Schritte  nicht anwendbar ist oder die angegebene Funktion nicht ausführbar ist, dann fährt man einfach mit dem jeweils nächsten Schritt fort.

und hier in Orginalempfehlung von ZA im Wortlaut:
_________________________________________________________
Rufen Sie ZoneAlarm Pro auf, wechseln Sie unter "Überblick" zur Registerkarte "Voreinstellungen" und deaktivieren Sie das Kontrollkästchen "ZoneAlarm Pro beim Systemstart laden".

Starten Sie den Computer neu.

Nun sollten auf Ihrem System keine laufenden ZoneAlarm Pro-Prozesse vorhanden sein.

Klicken Sie anschließend im Windows-Startmenü auf "Programme" und wählen Sie in der Programmgruppe "Zone Labs" den Befehl "Zone Labs Security deinstallieren". Bestätigen Sie die Rückfrage der Sicherheitsprüfung der Zone Labs Security-Engine mit "Ja". Dieser Dienst muss beendet werden, bevor Sie die Dateien entfernen können.

Starten Sie den Computer neu.

Führen Sie folgende Schritte aus, um sicherzustellen, dass alle noch auf Ihrem Computer vorhandenen Systemdateien von ZoneAlarm Pro angezeigt werden:

a. Klicken Sie mit der rechten Maustaste auf "Arbeitsplatz" und wählen Sie im Kontextmenü die Option "Explorer". Der Windows-Explorer wird angezeigt:

- In Windows Me, 2000 und XP: Klicken Sie im Menü "Extras" auf "Ordneroptionen". Wechseln Sie zur Registerkarte "Ansicht" und aktivieren Sie die Option "Alle Dateien und Ordner anzeigen".

b. Stellen Sie sicher, dass das Kontrollkästchen "Geschützte Systemdateien ausblenden" (sofern vorhanden) deaktiviert ist.

c. Klicken Sie auf "OK".

Wichtiger Hinweis: Änderungen an Ihren Systemdateien können dazu führen, dass wichtige Funktionen des Windows-Betriebssystems nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß ausgeführt werden. Aus diesem Grund wird dringend empfohlen, nach dem Entfernen der ZoneAlarm Pro-Dateien wieder die Option "Versteckte Dateien und Ordner ausblenden" zu aktivieren.


Wählen Sie im Windows-Startmenü den Befehl "Suchen" und wählen Sie die Option "Dateien und Ordner". Achten Sie darauf, dass im Feld "Suchen in" Ihre lokale Festplatte (in der Regel C oder "Alle lokalen Laufwerke" angegeben ist.

Geben Sie die folgenden Ordnernamen in genau der hier dargestellten Schreibweise ein (einschließlich der Leerzeichen, allerdings ohne Anführungszeichen). Löschen Sie, sofern vorhanden, folgende Ordner:

- zonelabs 
- "zone labs" 
- "internet logs"

(Hinweis: Ihr Ereignisprotokoll wird unter dem Dateinamen ZALog.txt im Ordner "Internet Logs" gespeichert. Wenn Sie Ihr Ereignisprotokoll aus irgendeinem Grund aufbewahren möchten, kopieren Sie diese Datei einfach in einen beliebigen anderen Ordner auf Ihrer Festplatte.)

Geben Sie die folgenden Dateinamen in genau der hier dargestellten Schreibweise ein und löschen Sie, sofern vorhanden, folgende Dateien in den Ordnern C:\Windows, C:\WinNT und ihren Unterordnern sowie in Ihrem Temp-Ordner:

- vsdata.dll
- vsdata95.vxd
- vsdatant.vxd
- vsmonapi.dll 
- vsnetutils.dll 
- vspubapi.dll
- vsutil.dll (Hinweis: Entfernen Sie diese Datei keinesfalls aus einem McAfee-Programmordner)
- zlparser.dll

Geben Sie die folgenden Dateinamen in genau der hier dargestellten Schreibweise (allerdings ohne Anführungszeichen) ein und löschen Sie, sofern vorhanden, folgende Dateien in allen Unterordnern des Ordners "Programme":

- zapro
- zonealarm 
- "zonealarm pro"


Entleeren Sie Ihren Papierkorb (klicken Sie mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Papierkorbsymbol und wählen Sie den Befehl "Papierkorb leeren").


Starten Sie den Computer neu. 
Jetzt sollten Sie in der Lage sein, die neue Version sauber zu installieren. Wählen Sie hierbei nicht die Option "Upgrade", da dies zu weiteren Problemen führen kann, wenn die Datenbank beschädigt ist.

Hinweise
Änderungen an Ihren Systemdateien können dazu führen, dass wichtige Funktionen des Windows-Betriebssystems nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß ausgeführt werden. Aus diesem Grund wird dringend empfohlen, nach dem Entfernen der ZoneAlarm Pro-Dateien wieder die Option "Versteckte Dateien und Ordner ausblenden" zu aktivieren.
_________________________________________________________

Soweit diese o.g. manuelle Entfernungsemfehlung. Ist eine Wahnsinnsarbeit und wünsche dir, dass die anderen Empfehlungen ausreichen.


----------

